# Led for a 16.9 gallon cube (15.6x15.6x15.6)



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

When they become available again at marinedepot, I am going to buy an Aquamaxx 16.9 gallon cube (15.6”x15.6”x15.6”). This will be a high tech tank and I am looking for at least medium-high light. With substrate, I am looking at about 14-15” depth.

Stipulations:

1. No T5’s and no diy cfls.
2. Want to buy from a reputable place with free returns. Amazon preferred.
3. No ceiling suspension (gooseneck or brackets only)
4. Under 200$ (Kessil etc. is out unless the A80 would be enough)
5. Dimmable/adjustable preferred.


What I have found so far….

1.	1 16” Finnex Planted Plus (worried this won’t be enough light)
2.	2 12” Finnex Planted Pluses
3.	2 16” Finnex Planted Pluses (worried that I can’t dim and will be too much)
4.	1 Current Satellite Plus Pro 18-24” (actually the light is only 16.8”)
5.	1 Twinstar Led 360E 14”
6.	1 Chihiros Aquasky ADA Style E401 15.7”
7.	1 Chihiros RGB series ADA style Plant grow LED RGB30 30-45cm

Which option do you think is the best? I am leaning towards the Current Plus Pro. Any lights I might have missed?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

sevendust111 said:


> When they become available again at marinedepot, I am going to buy an Aquamaxx 16.9 gallon cube (15.6”x15.6”x15.6”). This will be a high tech tank and I am looking for at least medium-high light. With substrate, I am looking at about 14-15” depth.
> 
> Stipulations:
> 
> ...


This would by far be the best. SBOX PRO 16" https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-reef-lights/2-sbox-pro-timer.html
Could have any amount of light as you desire pretty much. Right at your budget.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

clownplanted said:


> This would by far be the best. SBOX PRO 16" https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-reef-lights/2-sbox-pro-timer.html
> Could have any amount of light as you desire pretty much. Right at your budget.


Hmmm interesting. That link sent me to the saltwater version but I checked the website and they have a basic freshwater version for only 130$. Do you have experience with these lights or this company? Do they do free returns?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

sevendust111 said:


> Hmmm interesting. That link sent me to the saltwater version but I checked the website and they have a basic freshwater version for only 130$. Do you have experience with these lights or this company? Do they do free returns?




I do not but know they are high quality lights. I know @jeffkrol has referenced them a few times. He might know. I would call them and find out but am sure they stand behind their product. 
850-898-3707


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

sbreef is overkill re: of warranty..
Best w/ something like Aquaticlife Halo in fw version..
https://www.amazon.com/Aquatic-Life...2709616&sr=8-1&keywords=aquaticlife+halo&th=1


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> sbreef is overkill re: of warranty..
> Best w/ something like Aquaticlife Halo in fw version..
> https://www.amazon.com/Aquatic-Life...2709616&sr=8-1&keywords=aquaticlife+halo&th=1


Thin that is $100 over his budget though, and he can tune down the SBreef right? Much cheaper option no?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

clownplanted said:


> Thin that is $100 over his budget though, and he can tune down the SBreef right? Much cheaper option no?


Yes it is cheaper but I suspect they are not "wal-mart" and will not refund anything.. though I could be wrong. o/p and them need to work out any details..
We are spoiled americans (myself included) and often expect others to make up for our mistakes.. 

that said what they do spell out:



> But wait there's more!!! You can't have a better quality light with out a better warranty. So we worked closely with the factory on part sourcing and quality, so we can offer a free 2 YEAR USA WARRANTY. (1 year international warranty). But a warranty does you no good if you have to mail your light in, leaving your expensive corals with no light. So we offer two options. You can send the light to us for repair, or we can send you needed parts to swap yourself. I ensured all parts are modular with quick wire clips. You can replace any part in minutes with just a screw driver. No down time for your corals. I have several DIY videos showing how to repair or modify your black boxes.


Chances of them covering shipping back to them is pretty slim..


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Yes it is cheaper but I suspect they are not "wal-mart" and will not refund anything.. though I could be wrong. o/p and them need to work out any details..
> We are spoiled americans 9myself included) and often expect others to make up for our mistakes..
> 
> that said what they do spell out:
> ...




But isn't dropping the light in the water the manufacturer's fault? Lol 

You are so right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> Yes it is cheaper but I suspect they are not "wal-mart" and will not refund anything.. though I could be wrong. o/p and them need to work out any details..
> We are spoiled americans (myself included) and often expect others to make up for our mistakes..
> 
> that said what they do spell out:
> ...



Its 7 days to return. Buyer pays shipping. Halo is way over my budget. Jeff...what do you think about my other options?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

sevendust111 said:


> Its 7 days to return. Buyer pays shipping. Halo is way over my budget. Jeff...what do you think about my other options?







> EVO Quad Clip 3W Timer 6500K LED Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant 20x 3 Watt
> 
> Includes 20 LEDs 3 Watt LED
> 20x 6500K LEDs 3000 lumen
> ...




$76... Cheap enough to cut the cord and add a dimmer.. 
anyways I personally prefer at least 2 strip lights for things over 12-14 wide..
Now w/ enough light you can raise one higher and not lose all your PAR at depth..


some of the choices will depend on what you want it to look like or "do"..
Killer "black box" LED..
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N1TE2JR?psc=1


> "Channel 1"
> Blue 460nm 8 leds,
> Royal Blue 450nm 15 leds,
> Blue 430nm 4leds;





> "Channel 2"
> White 14000K 10leds,
> Neutral White 8000K 6leds
> Warm White 3200K 6leds,
> ...


you would most likely use only ch2..
Should be around 90CRi and 7500k..


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> $76... Cheap enough to cut the cord and add a dimmer..
> anyways I personally prefer at least 2 strip lights for things over 12-14 wide..
> Now w/ enough light you can raise one higher and not lose all your PAR at depth..
> 
> ...


Does it come with legs? Easy to make one to hold on tank?? Think OP didn't want hanging.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Well brings us back to the sbreef.. 
Though that states 16-30"....
o/p's tank 15.6"..


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> Well brings us back to the sbreef..
> Though that states 16-30"....
> o/p's tank 15.6"..


Suspending lights is out as per wife's orders. I think I could finesse fitting the sbreef on the tank with a little diy. Jeff....do you really think it is overkill even though it's dimmable? What do you think about a single 16" Current Plus Pro instead?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

sevendust111 said:


> Suspending lights is out as per wife's orders. I think I could finesse fitting the sbreef on the tank with a little diy. Jeff....do you really think it is overkill even though it's dimmable? What do you think about a single 16" Current Plus Pro instead?




I vote the sbreef. Like I said it's dimmable. If I had that budget I certainly would get one. Did you see the videos on it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

sb reef is so stinking overkill lol. might want to see if they would do a freshwater vesrion of there sprite light for a 16in cube. 

for me cube tanks just scream for a single point light either on a goose neck or a pendant. just look so much better imo essestically. if kessil is out there it just leaves you to diy to hit that price point which is very doable and shouldn't be hard and could look really sweet but that's my vote for cubes atleast.

my other vote would be for a beamswork quad clipon 










there 80 bucks. way more light than you would ever need on a cube that size. then you could buy a TC420 and hook the light into the controller and you would have sunset/sunrise and have complete control of timing and brightness of the light.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

clownplanted said:


> I vote the sbreef. Like I said it's dimmable. If I had that budget I certainly would get one. Did you see the videos on it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Clown-they are scaring me out of buying the sreef haha. I think I am going to contact them and ask if they will do an Sbox Sprite for plants.



Kampo said:


> sb reef is so stinking overkill lol. might want to see if they would do a freshwater vesrion of there sprite light for a 16in cube.
> 
> for me cube tanks just scream for a single point light either on a goose neck or a pendant. just look so much better imo essestically. if kessil is out there it just leaves you to diy to hit that price point which is very doable and shouldn't be hard and could look really sweet but that's my vote for cubes atleast.
> 
> ...





jeffkrol said:


> Well brings us back to the sbreef..
> Though that states 16-30"....
> o/p's tank 15.6"..


Honestly I am not a fan of Beamswork stuff, it casts way too much of a yellow look.

So no one thinks any of my other options are any good? Aesthetics aside, would a 16” Current Plus Pro be enough light? If not, I might just end up biting the bullet and getting a Kessil A160we. The Kessil would definitely be enough light, right?


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

i'm not a huge fan of current lights but I only have a sat plus not a pro. but defiatnly not worth the money imo. yeah beamsworks aren't the best color quality. 

kessil would be sweet but yeah lot of money. more than enough light though.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Kampo said:


> i'm not a huge fan of current lights but I only have a sat plus not a pro. but defiatnly not worth the money imo. yeah beamsworks aren't the best color quality.
> 
> kessil would be sweet but yeah lot of money. more than enough light though.


You can always "fix" a Beamswork 3W one.. 
MOD - Rework on a Beamswork LED from 10K to 6.5K


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> You can always "fix" a Beamswork 3W one..
> MOD - Rework on a Beamswork LED from 10K to 6.5K


I didn't want to do any diy hacks hence the 200$ budget. I was hoping I wouldn't have to. My wife always gets pissy whenever I do anything diy.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

sevendust111 said:


> I didn't want to do any diy hacks hence the 200$ budget. I was hoping I wouldn't have to. My wife always gets pissy whenever I do anything diy.


I know, it was more in jest anyways..

any 2 strip lights will work fine on a cube so any 2 of your orig. list..
More depends on what you want it to look like or "do"..


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Cough "sbreef" Cough


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

clownplanted said:


> Cough "sbreef" Cough


165 watts of power for a 16 gallon tank... were trying to grow plants not boil them


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Kampo said:


> 165 watts of power for a 16 gallon tank... were trying to grow plants not boil them




Lol. I know I know. But I doubt running it at 20% would boil them which is what is cool about this light how low you can run it. For $130 that really is not bad for this light considering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

clownplanted said:


> Lol. I know I know. But I doubt running it at 20% would boil them which is what is cool about this light how low you can run it. For $130 that really is not bad for this light considering.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh i agree its a really great bang for buck on the light, if they would figure out a way to get them to interface without mods with led contrllers I think they would have a huge following.

another option along these lines. its kinda "wasteful" but the GalaxyHydro 165 watt "black boxes" for 80 bucks or so have a really nice spectrum if you just use the white side. really tempted to do this for a future project. (dueling 60s) basically will be 2 identical 60 cubes one salt one planted. want them to look identical. so hency the galaxy hydros.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> I know, it was more in jest anyways..
> 
> any 2 strip lights will work fine on a cube so any 2 of your orig. list..
> More depends on what you want it to look like or "do"..


I am assuming your saying I need two of any strip led for even spread front to back? Would that be true even for the Current Plus Pro? One is not enough? Because I am not blowing 300$ on two of them. I could do a Kessil for less.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

sevendust111 said:


> I am assuming your saying I need two of any strip led for even spread front to back? Would that be true even for the Current Plus Pro? One is not enough? Because I am not blowing 300$ on two of them. I could do a Kessil for less.


Yes more for f/back. Depends on your tolerance level..
You can use one but consider raising it above standard height. Another "mod" though AFAICT.
As to 2 plus pro vs 1 kessil.. the plus pro is more versatile in "look" and it is no secret that I think 6000-9000k (and concurrent low amount of red light) is way too restrictive..
It is a look you must enjoy..ADA MH "look" to be frank.








PER Kessil..
Love it.. or not.. just be aware of its limitations..
6000k "sunrise" is not what I have in mind from solid state lighting.
2 Vivagrow (24/7 clone) is another option..But like the Kessil, you need to "accept" the 24/7 look.
Though in that case you can just use a timer and adj. color to a static one.
Personally the new Radion xr15FW is the closest to "dream spectrum/function" I've seen in quite awhile (short of custom building a reefbreeders or DSunY) but again a personal choice and of 
course way over the $200 budget.

To be honest a $169 light at 20% is not really different than a $200 light at 100%..
Psychologically "different" (buying something and utilizing 20%) but that is about it..

Oh one twinstar is promising.. and may only need one..
wide enough and high enough off the tank..
"only" 17W though..









no idea about sizing to tank though..


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> Yes more for f/back. Depends on your tolerance level..
> You can use one but consider raising it above standard height. Another "mod" though AFAICT.
> As to 2 plus pro vs 1 kessil.. the plus pro is more versatile in "look" and it is no secret that I think 6000-9000k (and concurrent low amount of red light) is way too restrictive..
> It is a look you must enjoy..ADA MH "look" to be frank.
> ...



A couple of things....

1.Just want to thank you (and everyone else) for helping me. This tank will be my first serious showcase tank so it means a lot to me.

2. I understand what you are saying with the versatility of two Plus Pros over a Kessil but with factoring aesthetics and price I would have to go with the Kessil. Vivagrow is too long.

3. So your say a single Plus Pro would be enough? How much would I have to raise it to get the spread I need? That is a diy job I could probably handle.

3. Just so you know I have no problem personally running the sbreef at 20% because it's cheaper than the Plus Pro. So maybe it's the better option?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

sevendust111 said:


> A couple of things....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your welcome bud. You know my answer "cough" #3 " cough


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Just a thought here. If your wife prohibits you from performing DIY projects it would only be fair to charge her the difference in cost to get what you need. Just saying DIY is one of the best parts of this hobby. Next time she goes to put on make up you tell her she has to get it done at the salon. Some woman take pride in their make up and aquarium people take pride in there aquarium stuff. Probably not good advice on second thought.

Dan


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Dman911 said:


> Just a thought here. If your wife prohibits you from performing DIY projects it would only be fair to charge her the difference in cost to get what you need. Just saying DIY is one of the best parts of this hobby. Next time she goes to put on make up you tell her she has to get it done at the salon.
> 
> 
> 
> Dan



. Love it 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alin.nan (Mar 25, 2016)

How about this one, MICMOL G1 Aqua Air 20W, with controller and about the size you want. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## alin.nan (Mar 25, 2016)

Or this one, NemoLight Freshwater LED Fixture With Controller - Nano - 18 Watts. It might be too small though.
Fixture Dimensions: 8" x 6.3" x 0.5"

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

I still recommend if you are going "expensive" aquaticlife Halo and Radion xr15fw gen4 are better alternatives..
Or even Orphek..
https://orphek.com/pr72-planted/

opp's forgot.. no hanging..


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

So I think this is going to be my plan of attack....First, I am going to contact sbreef and ask them if they will make me a freshwater Sprite. It they will for 100$ or less I am probably going with that. If not, I am going to buy a single Current Plus Pro off Amazon. If I don't like it, I will have 30 days to return it. From there, I will probably go with a full sized sbreef or possibly a Kessil A160we. Jeff I know you think I should go Halo or Radion but with the gooseneck, they are both at least 100$ more than the Kessil and I can't justify that.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

sevendust111 said:


> So I think this is going to be my plan of attack....First, I am going to contact sbreef and ask them if they will make me a freshwater Sprite. It they will for 100$ or less I am probably going with that. If not, I am going to buy a single Current Plus Pro off Amazon. If I don't like it, I will have 30 days to return it. From there, I will probably go with a full sized sbreef or possibly a Kessil A160we. Jeff I know you think I should go Halo or Radion but with the gooseneck, they are both at least 100$ more than the Kessil and I can't justify that.




Sounds like a good plan hopefully the can do the freshwater sprite. 

For my next light it will be the sbreef and I will do par readings for it at all levels. One day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

clownplanted said:


> Sounds like a good plan hopefully the can do the freshwater sprite.
> 
> For my next light it will be the sbreef and I will do par readings for it at all levels. One day
> 
> ...


as far as par raitings just look up chinese black box par levels. they are absurd though. the light levels reef guy use is insane. the fresh water sbreef is same power just different spectrum.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Kampo said:


> as far as par raitings just look up chinese black box par levels. they are absurd though. the light levels reef guy use is insane. the fresh water sbreef is same power just different spectrum.


Honestly I am really hoping they are willing to do the Sprite. Researching more I am wondering if the sreef 16" might be too much light even on its lowest setting if I ever want to go medium light on this tank. Maybe I could turn one channel completely off and the other at 10%. I watched the sbreef YouTube video and the light was brighter than two t5's with both channels set to 10% I don't want to raise the light anymore than the brackets it comes with. The tank wilI be in my living room and I am worried about spill over. I am also thinking a single Plus Pro might not be enough light for high light based on some tank journals I looked at. Decisions decisions...


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

There are aquarium goosenecks for sale and a cheap PAR30 or 36 LED.. 
Few are very pretty though..
Shouldn't run more than $60 total for a quality bulb..
Can then change the color intensity to suit.. like the ole t tube days..
@5000k and 90 plus CRI..
https://www.earthled.com/collection...immable-wet-outdoor-rated?variant=21563585988

Only a 5" cone at the water line approx.. Problem will be finding a "wide angle" bulb..

4000k slightly warm but the violet emitter and high CRI make it look much "whiter" than you may imagine..
60 degree cone..
https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/117767/LED-01513.html

5000k 60 degrees..
https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/117495/LED-00867.html


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

So I emailed sbreefs (seems like a cool guy by the way) and he basically agreed that the 16” basic would be too much. He then told me he would make me a freshwater Sprite for 100$ shipped as long as I give him some feedback. Seems like a good deal. What do you guys think?

@jeffkrol @Kampo @clownplanted


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

sevendust111 said:


> So I emailed sbreefs (seems like a cool guy by the way) and he basically agreed that the 16” basic would be too much. He then told me he would make me a freshwater Sprite for 100$ shipped as long as I give him some feedback. Seems like a good deal. What do you guys think?
> 
> @*jeffkrol* @*Kampo* @*clownplanted*


Go for it..but get the spectrum.. i.e diode layout..


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

sevendust111 said:


> So I emailed sbreefs (seems like a cool guy by the way) and he basically agreed that the 16” basic would be too much. He then told me he would make me a freshwater Sprite for 100$ shipped as long as I give him some feedback. Seems like a good deal. What do you guys think?
> 
> @jeffkrol @Kampo @clownplanted




Awesome. Go for it. Killer deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

sevendust111 said:


> So I emailed sbreefs (seems like a cool guy by the way) and he basically agreed that the 16” basic would be too much. He then told me he would make me a freshwater Sprite for 100$ shipped as long as I give him some feedback. Seems like a good deal. What do you guys think?
> 
> @jeffkrol @Kampo @clownplanted


yeah sounds sweet to me. Honestly the sprite would be the perfect light for a lot of things, Its more powerful than a big kessil light. I'd prolly consider one along side a salt version for a couple planned tanks next fall in my new house (dueling 20in cubes one planted one reef on either side of a fireplace) his new kessil look a like has my interest as well if he did a fresh version. i really just wish he would make the drivers accept pwm input.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

modification of the drivers to PWM is not too difficult (not too easy also) but it depends on the "flavor of the day" driver they throw in..
In the old Kessil days some even added a pwm controlled stepper motor to the dim pot shaft.. Now that was tricky.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

@jeffkrol
@clownplanted
@Kampo

I emailed sb about the diode layout and he replied “We will scale down the 16" layout to fit the Sprite. Keeping the same spectrum.” So I think I’m good to go Jeff? Two more questions then I will stop bugging you guys haha….

1. This light would be enough if I decide to buy an Aquamaxx 24.1 cube (18x18x18) instead right?

2. I currently have a medium-low light C02 injected Aqueon 15g column (13.6"L x 13.8"W x 24.8"H ) with the distance to substrate at about 19-20” from the top of the tank. You think I could crank up the C02 and throw this baby on? Maybe even get a little carpet going?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

> #1 (6)blue/(4)teal/(2)violet/(6)red/(4)warm/(4)neutral(2)green=28
> #2 (3) green/(6)10k/(8)red/(4)warm/(6)neutral = 27


that is what they want to scale down..
Opinion: Not ideal..
Really want  a warm and a cool channel..
#1 (4)Blue/(2)teal/(2)violet/(6)10k = infinite
#2 (6)Warm/(2)Neutral/(6)(4 660 2 620)red =4000k approx

Overall will be 16000k-ish both channels on full
"cool" channel dimmed 50% would give you a strong 9000k

just a thought..
Skipping the green since "white" LEd's have plenty.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> that is what they want to scale down..
> Opinion: Not ideal..
> Really want a warm and a cool channel..
> #1 (4)Blue/(2)teal/(2)violet/(6)10k = infinite
> ...


So...not ideal or not worth it at all? Because I know you said the Kessils aren't perfect either. Should I just pass on the light completely?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

sevendust111 said:


> So...not ideal or not worth it at all? Because I know you said the Kessils aren't perfect either. Should I just pass on the light completely?


no ..see if they will do the pattern I listed..It uses their available diodes so should be a piece of cake..only problem (driver issue) is too many reds on one channel.. We can work around that..

Kessil can be "color adjusted" from 6000-9000k w/ little 660nm red.
'Mine" will adj from 4000K -reef.. 
and has 660nm red and blue green, 1000% better..


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

jeffkrol said:


> no ..see if they will do the pattern I listed..It uses their available diodes so should be a piece of cake..only problem (driver issue) is too many reds on one channel.. We can work around that..
> 
> Kessil can be "color adjusted" from 6000-9000k w/ little 660nm red.
> 'Mine" will adj from 4000K -reef..
> and has 660nm red and blue green, 1000% better..


you know the funny thing is the generic chinese black boxes are almost simlar to what you are doing already. unrelated but sorta related to the tangent this chat is going. 

Channel 1	Blue	460nm	12pcs
Royal Blue	440nm	13pcs
Moon Light	450nm	2pcs

Channel 2	Cool White	
6000-18000K 10pcs (i'm estimating 10k leds)
Neutral White 4500-6000K 6pcs (using 6k ones)
Warm White	3500-4500K	6pcs (using 4k ones)
Deep Red 660nm	4pcs
Green	520nm	2pcs

Quick estimate in spectra is the white channel is about 6000k which is pretty nice considering this is 28x3 watt lights. that's quite a bit of power right there and cost effective even only using half the light. (80 bucks or so on ebay)

If your handy with a soldering iron you swap out 4 of those 14k whites for say 4 4000k and your at a white of 4900k.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> no ..see if they will do the pattern I listed..It uses their available diodes so should be a piece of cake..only problem (driver issue) is too many reds on one channel.. We can work around that..
> 
> Kessil can be "color adjusted" from 6000-9000k w/ little 660nm red.
> 'Mine" will adj from 4000K -reef..
> and has 660nm red and blue green, 1000% better..


 @Kampo

I sent sb your specs and they told me that they do not do custom spectrums. I don't want to mod whatever light I get. If I am going to spend the money, I want it correct right out of the box. So what you guys think? Should I go for it? Please give your honest opinion. I don't mind testing the light, but I don't want my tank to be a guinea pig.


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

Looked at the spectrum it's based off. It's not bad. Warm side is 4700k cool side is about 22k

Mixed it's about 9k. Way I'd prolly end up running it would be 50 percent cool 100 warm. That's just looking at estimated spectrum numbers not visually though

At 100 it's a fair price. I'd go for it. It's half a normal light I believe so should be same as what I guessed.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

sevendust111 said:


> @*Kampo*
> 
> I sent sb your specs and they told me that they do not do custom spectrums. I don't want to mod whatever light I get. If I am going to spend the money, I want it correct right out of the box. So what you guys think? Should I go for it? Please give your honest opinion. I don't mind testing the light, but I don't want my tank to be a guinea pig.


phfffflll.. HOW are they getting a "sprite" in a fw spectrum?

The orig spectrum is not bad...but 


> “We will scale down the 16" layout to fit the Sprite. Keeping the same spectrum.”


none of the others seem to have a board you can "split"..maybe cut.. ???
disappointing..
Check w/ Reefbreeders. they do custom....
https://www.reefbreeders.com/nano-lite/
https://www.reefbreeders.com/shop/nano-lite/
don't have time but w/ 6 channels ..don't see a problem getting a fw spectrum out if the nano "as is"..


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Kampo said:


> Looked at the spectrum it's based off. It's not bad. Warm side is 4700k cool side is about 22k
> 
> Mixed it's about 9k. Way I'd prolly end up running it would be 50 percent cool 100 warm. That's just looking at estimated spectrum numbers not visually though
> 
> At 100 it's a fair price. I'd go for it. It's half a normal light I believe so should be same as what I guessed.


So basically a 1:2 ratio? Running this thing at 100% on either channel would probably be too much. At this ratio what would the K be?

Bump:


jeffkrol said:


> phfffflll.. HOW are they getting a "sprite" in a fw spectrum?
> 
> The orig spectrum is not bad...but
> 
> ...



Should I ask them how? What should I say? Are you going to split or cut the board?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

I agree with @Kampo I think you should go for it. It seems like a good light and would be all you will need say you want to go high tech high light.


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

sevendust111 said:


> So basically a 1:2 ratio? Running this thing at 100% on either channel would probably be too much. At this ratio what would the K be?
> 
> Bump:
> 
> ...


at 1:2 it would be roughly 7000kish. and this is not exact this is an estimate using SPECTRA its not exact since i'm not putting in the exact diodes the light has but its close enough.

Bump: if your curious of the data
here is my estimate of the warm channel, the single blue led was put in to turn there 8k leds cooler to roughly 10k








here is the Cool Channel








and this is roughly 1:2


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

after playing with the led layout on these lights I like them a lot more. real flat overall midrange to the color and a red peak and as much blue as you want without futzing too much with the rest of the spectrum as you want. heck i played with taking out the greens and the CRI is higher with them left in in most situations so can't fault them too much on the green leds even though if I was building a layout by gut feeling I'd leave them out.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Kampo said:


> after playing with the led layout on these lights I like them a lot more. real flat overall midrange to the color and a red peak and as much blue as you want without futzing too much with the rest of the spectrum as you want. heck i played with taking out the greens and the CRI is higher with them left in in most situations so can't fault them too much on the green leds even though if I was building a layout by gut feeling I'd leave them out.


This is taking into account that you can only dim and raise the 2 channels right? The light can't be programmed. Thank you this is very helpful. That program your using is very cool. So with tinkering I could get 6500k? I don't want a bleached look the the Ray2.


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

Yes. 1:2 is very close to 65k. And yeah that was only 2 channels. If you Max the warm and vary the blue you gave adjustment from 4500 to a bout 10k.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Kampo said:


> Yes. 1:2 is very close to 65k. And yeah that was only 2 channels. If you Max the warm and vary the blue you gave adjustment from 4500 to a bout 10k.


So one more question I swear (I think). With the 1:2 ratio at around 6500k I would be able to get low, medium, or high light on my original posted 16.9g (15.6x15.6x15.6) or a 24.1g (17.8x17.8x17.8)?


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

sevendust111 said:


> So one more question I swear (I think). With the 1:2 ratio at around 6500k I would be able to get low, medium, or high light on my original posted 16.9g (15.6x15.6x15.6) or a 24.1g (17.8x17.8x17.8)?


yup just very the intensity. most of the drivers on these style of units are 10%-100% adjustment. so would go as low as 4 watts with only one channel barely turned on on up to 84 watts with both turned up.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Kampo said:


> yup just very the intensity. most of the drivers on these style of units are 10%-100% adjustment. so would go as low as 4 watts with only one channel barely turned on on up to 84 watts with both turned up.


Perfection. Thank you so much. Aquamaxx is in the process of building these two tanks for Marinedepot so once I have the tank then I will buy the light. Hopefully sb will honor the deal we made in 1-2 months time.


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

sevendust111 said:


> Perfection. Thank you so much. Aquamaxx is in the process of building these two tanks for Marinedepot so once I have the tank then I will buy the light. Hopefully sb will honor the deal we made in 1-2 months time.


sb will prolly have some lead time since it will be a "prototype" one off unit. if you aren't needing to save money mine as well order it.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Kampo said:


> sevendust111 said:
> 
> 
> > Perfection. Thank you so much. Aquamaxx is in the process of building these two tanks for Marinedepot so once I have the tank then I will buy the light. Hopefully sb will honor the deal we made in 1-2 months time.
> ...


Just to let everyone know I decided to buy the 24.1 gallon tank and went with two Current Satellite Plus Pros. Amazon had good deal on them and the 2 were still significantly cheaper than any pendant I could find. I am quite impressed with the build quality of these. Much more heavy duty than my Finnex 24/7.

Anyway, the other reason I am posting this regards sbreeflights. I was supposed to demo a freshwater version of their Sprite when I left this thread off. After discussing with the owner we came to a price and he told me it would take a week or two to make. Three weeks went by and no word so I shot them an email. No response. Over the past few months I emailed them again 2 or 3 times to no avail. Needless to say I will not be doing business with them in the future.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

sevendust111 said:


> Just to let everyone know I decided to buy the 24.1 gallon tank and went with two Current Satellite Plus Pros. Amazon had good deal on them and the 2 were still significantly cheaper than any pendant I could find. I am quite impressed with the build quality of these. Much more heavy duty than my Finnex 24/7.
> 
> Anyway, the other reason I am posting this regards sbreeflights. I was supposed to demo a freshwater version of their Sprite when I left this thread off. After discussing with the owner we came to a price and he told me it would take a week or two to make. Three weeks went by and no word so I shot them an email. No response. Over the past few months I emailed them again 2 or 3 times to no avail. Needless to say I will not be doing business with them in the future.


That is crazy they would just ignore you like that. Seems like they could not follow through and instead of telling you straight up they just ignored you. Very bad business.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

wow i have always considered getting sbreef for high output / low cost solution
that sucks they blew you off

for cube i was going to recommend kessil or another pendant style but looks like you got it figured out


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

clownplanted said:


> That is crazy they would just ignore you like that. Seems like they could not follow through and instead of telling you straight up they just ignored you. Very bad business.


I was very nice about it too. Not pushy or anything. I am glad I didn't end up demoing the light. If I had any issue or needed to utilize the warrenty, they are too hard to get ahold of.

Bump:


klibs said:


> wow i have always considered getting sbreef for high output / low cost solution
> that sucks they blew you off
> 
> for cube i was going to recommend kessil or another pendant style but looks like you got it figured out


That is was I was hoping too. I thought about the Kessil but with the gooseneck it would have been almost 450 bucks. I got the Plus Pros for less than half that.


----------

